# 120g African tank video. 22 months after setup



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone. I just edited my first video so I thought Id share it. I have this video posted in my tank journal but since I cant edit the title of my thread to tell people I posted a new video I figured Id post it here. I hope im not breaking any BCaquaria rules.

Hope you enjoy  




Happy fish Keeping
Justin


----------



## Tony_B (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice tank! The plants look good... Some real some fake! But still looks good. Everyone looks to be happy together!
I see that you have fish other then malawi africans in ur tank. 
Just be aware that fish from other areas of the world require different water parameters and don't usually like the busy nature of malawi cichlids... 
But like the tank man!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Tony_B said:


> Nice tank! The plants look good... Some real some fake! But still looks good. Everyone looks to be happy together!
> I see that you have fish other then malawi africans in ur tank.
> Just be aware that fish from other areas of the world require different water parameters and don't usually like the busy nature of malawi cichlids...
> But like the tank man!


Thanks. All the plants are real none are fake! Yes I have a few other fish besides ones from Lake Malawi. Everyone gets a long great except 2 Peacocks. From my own experience Africans's don't really care about the water parameters within reason of course. I do dose Seachem African products but I don't go over board with them. My Ph is usually 7.4 which is low for Tang's but my Black Calvus's have had 4 batches of babies in my tank. My Male is from a Calgary LFS so he was used to higher parameters before so Id say he's adapted nicely. They are both happy even with all the action. I added some Plecos that scared off my Calvus's from their breeding spot but they have recently returned and the female is once again guarding some fry  Stability has been key in my tank and the fish and plants seem to thrive because of it.

Are you keeping Africans?


----------



## Tony_B (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes I keep a 75 gallon mixed malawi...
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aquarium-photography-73/75-gallons-cichlids-90937/
I have a couple juvies coming up from Charles to fill it up a bit more.
Hoping in the futur to upgrade to a 6 foot 110 gallon...


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

How did I miss this post ?!? Sometimes I still amaze myself anyway, the tank is looking great love all the plants and mix of fish. Still working on my plants, when you have extra Val's let me know because I hadn't upgraded my lights yet back then plus I owe you anyways.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> How did I miss this post ?!? Sometimes I still amaze myself anyway, the tank is looking great love all the plants and mix of fish. Still working on my plants, when you have extra Val's let me know because I hadn't upgraded my lights yet back then plus I owe you anyways.


Hey Cam I just removed a bunch. Ill have more in a month or so.  Im sure they will grow good with your new lighting. Ill send you a text when I have more.


----------

